# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  Ваше отношение к музыке

## just-t-rex

Музыка бывает разная, совершенно различных стилей и направлений. Какая-то более быстрая, ритмичная. Какая-то более медленная, размеренная. Одна вызывает в человеке умиртворение, другая же – агрессию. Одна – возвышает, другая же – опускает на самое дно. Практически нет людей, которым не нравится никакая музыка, так как чувство ритма, согласно современным исследованиям, присуще всем высшим приматам, включая людей. Такова наша природа. Но подумаем о том, какая бывает музыка. С моей точки зрения она дифференцируется по нескольким признакам. Первое, технология извлечения и обработки звука. Здесь можно выделить три периода развития. Первый – классическая, джаз, …, созданная без помощью каких-либо электрических устройств. Второй – рок-музыка. Электронные устройства применяются, но основной колебательный элемент – струна электрогитары. И третий период, современный, извлечение любых звуков с помощью электронных устройств без строгой привязки к определённым тональностям (techno, dubstep, …)

Восприятие музыки меняется в зависимости от поколений. Старшее поколение очень часто остаётся предано тем музыкальным формам, которые оно узнало в юном возрасте, и совершенно не воспринимает новое. Младшее поколение выбирает всё новое, и очень часто некритично отвергает старое, просто потому, что оно старое. Среднее поколение очень часто просто придерживается модных тенденций, не вникая в суть того, что им нравится.
  Мне интересно задать такой вопрос. А как Ваши музыкальные вкусы эволюционировали со временем, и чего придерживаетесь Вы?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

> А как Ваши музыкальные вкусы эволюционировали со временем, и чего придерживаетесь Вы?


У меня лично эволюция вкусов во временем точно наблюдается. Никогда не отдавал предпочтение какому-то одному стилю. Мог слушать по настроению и попсу, и классическую музыку и даже рэп. 

Но последние пару лет стал гораздо больше обращать внимание на стихи, слова песен. Поэтому сейчас часто слушаю далеко несовременную музыку, примерно в диапазоне с 60х по 80е года. Это касается и зарубежных исполнителей и отчественных. Если сильная усталость, то кроме релакс-музыки или джаза ничего не идет, прямо раздражает, еще больше устаю.

Но есть и постоянные вкусы, которые, как верно замечено, впитал в юном возрасте. Всегда уважал и буду уважать Высоцкого, например, никогда не пропадает позитивное отношения к песням Юрия Антонова. 

Как-то так  :Smiley:

----------


## Maria30

Не могу слушать песни с откровенно дурацким содержанием. Становится стыдно за исполнителя.
А так слушаю музыку самых разных направлений, как новую, так и старенькую.

----------


## dadiz

Добрый день! Я полностью разделяю точку зрения Ильи. Для меня текст песни ничуть не менее важен, чем мелодия! В связи с чем я уже давно не слушаю современная ПОПсовую музыку, предпочитая ей русский рок, рэп, либо зарубежные песни этих же направлений!

----------


## olejah

Добрый день! Можно писать пару-тройки любимых групп. Интересно на такие темы общаться.

----------


## Irina786

А я люблю этно  :Smiley: 
От аутентичного до смешения с роком

----------


## Никита Соловьев

*Irina786*, Есть весьма интересные представители этого жанра из Беларуси, например.

----------


## Irina786

Да, очень интересно, спасибо

----------


## Bernard

Michael Jackson
Craig David

----------


## Nikkollo

Люблю пинфлой...
На глазах слезы выступают и в горле ком наворачивается...
Бывает над песней "Мани" с альбома "Дарк зиде оф тхе мун" просто весь уревишься...
В залитых слезами глазах возникают образы богачей в роскошных небоскребах, поедающие лангустов с коньяком и нищих бомжей в коробках от телевизоров, пробавляющиеся в мусорных бачках...
Все несовершенство мира в этой песне отображается...
Когда узнал, что у них Сид Барретт с ума сошел - чуть сам с ума не сошел...
Они ему песню посвятили - "Шайн он ю крази даймонд" с альбома "Вишь ю вере хере".
Очень красивая и душевная песня... всю душу насквозь пронзает...
Люблю пинфлой...  :Smiley:

----------


## olejah

Странные издевки, судя по тексту еще и скопированные откуда-то, а зря, на мой взгляд ... группа отличная.

----------


## Nikkollo

Я не издевался.  :Smiley: 
Пинк Флойд действительно одна из моих любимых групп.
Извиняюсь, если кого-то обидел.

----------


## rozvell

Лично я люблю слушать шансон, поскольку данные композиции несут в себе нормальный человеческий смысл!

----------


## Nikkollo

А у кого какая музыка в наушниках?
У меня работа сидячая (ремонт электроники). Надо шевелиться...  :Smiley: 
Поэтому после работы вставляю наушники, включаю какой-нибудь альбом на телефоне и иду пешком около 4 км.
В телефон пока накачал:
Все студийные альбомы Depeche Mode (13 штук).
Telex: 2006 - How Do You Dance и 2009 - Ultimate Best Of
Sigue Sigue Sputnik: 1986 - Flaunt It и 2003 - Ultra Real
Надо бы еще подборочку из Supermax соорудить...
А у вас?  :Smiley:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> Все студийные альбомы Depeche Mode (13 штук).


И как Вам последний альбом?

----------


## Nikkollo

Delta Machine...  :Smiley:  Плющит и колбасит...  :Smiley: 
Сначала пронюхал, что была утечка до официального выхода альбома... Скачал, вставил в телефон...
Потом после выхода выяснил, что там еще 3 песни... Скачал, перезалил в телефон опять.  :Smiley:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> Плющит и колбасит...


...а музыки нет. Мне не понравился.




> А у вас?


Я назову один из альбомов, который не удаляю с плеера никогда: "Lust for life" by Iggy Pop.

----------


## Nikkollo

> ...а музыки нет. Мне не понравился.


Мне наоборот нравятся их последние альбомы больше чем старенькие.
Дело вкуса наверное...  :Smiley:

----------

